# Classic Rock is the Best



## Hed Zeppelin (Jan 5, 2013)

Classic rock is the best to blaze to. All of it. Particularly Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon. When you get really high it's like you heart beat goes along with the music.


----------



## Masonic72 (Jan 5, 2013)

agreed im a big fan of pink floyd .but really music sounds sooo good when high ..


----------



## Hed Zeppelin (Jan 5, 2013)

Absolutely! It makes many awesome tunes even better. I like the slower classic rock that flows with you when I am toasted, like Planet Caravan by Black Sabbath. It's a totally kick ass when stoned, or No Quarter by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2013)

lol Then start this video, light 'er up, and pass that shit this way.

[video=youtube;6CRt-h4IrEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CRt-h4IrEQ[/video]


----------



## Hed Zeppelin (Jan 5, 2013)

I have this movie "The Song Remains the Same" on VHS but havent had a working VCR in a while so awesome that you posted this video. Have you seen the video for Dazed and Confused? Kinda cool when Jimmy Page turns into an old man and then into a little boy.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, I've seen the movie many times. The first time was when it first came out at a local theater that was playing it during special midnight shows on the weekends. It was winter time and I was just below legal drinking age. Several friends and I stuffed a bunch of beer in our coat pockets, socks, pants, and anywhere else we could, and snuck it in. We snuck in about 2 cases total between the 6 of us, who were all lightweight drinkers at the time. There was hardley anyone else there, so we sat in the theater and smoked joints and drank all our beer up as we were mesmerized by the movie. I didn't know it yet, but for security they had a cop that hung out in the lobby. Luckily we did not get caught, but I sure noticed how trashed I was when we saw him while leaving. Back then I was young and dumb(er). A short while later we did the whole thing again to see 'The Wall' at the same theater. I wouldn't do anything like that today, but I also woudn't trade those experiences for anything.

I don't have a copy of the movie today, but the whole thing is on the youtube. I do have the 25 annaversery HD edition of 'The Wall'.


----------



## Hed Zeppelin (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet. Awesome story. Thanks for sharing. I got the VHS tape for Christmas when I was 14 and me and one of my brothers would get stoned and watch it all the time. I also have The Wall on DVD. I also have a couple other Zeppelin DVD's but do not have the new reunion concert one that came out, Celebration Day. But I hope to get it soon. Did you watch the Kennedy Center Honors? Did see them on Letterman?


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 10, 2013)

i agree dsotm is the best album ever,i saw them perform the entire album in london(earls court) around 93-94,my wife and i were in the 3rd row from the front,there was no smoking allowed but as soon as the gig started everyone just lit up joints.id rolled 10 or j,s to take with us, we also drank hash tea before we left in case we couldnt smoke but i as said once the lights went down everyone lit up.the stewards tried to stop it but they just got told to fuck off and they gave up trying,great gig! i saw acdc at london wembley stadium in 09 man they really rock! this year im going to see the stone roses in finsbury park london that should be a good one.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

bobbyturtle said:


> i agree dsotm is the best album ever


I totally agree! Why anyone bothers to make any music anymore - I just don't get it. 

I'm just picking on you and on another "best" thread. I like music a lot. I hope I never figure out what is "best", cause I think that will be the day I stop exploring and journeying through all that is music.

p.s. For the record (pardon the pun), IMO, Dark Side of the Moon is an amazing album. Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin we amazing bands in the history of music. So were The Beatles, Sam and Dave, The Ramones, The Drifters, The Beach Boys, the Mothers of Invention, Dead Can Dance, and so on and so on and so on.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 10, 2013)

My buddy insists the meaning of life is in the lyrics of Dark Side of the Moon. Breathe, Time, Money etc.. Maybe he's onto something?


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 11, 2013)

dark side of the moon was in the top100 albums in the uk (as in like u.s billboard) for over 25 years!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 11, 2013)

bobbyturtle said:


> dark side of the moon was in the top100 albums in the uk (as in like u.s billboard) for over 25 years!


Have a source? I know it was 14-15 years on Billboard. (Wiki Link) But if you pay attention to the top charts, you probably know that Adele has already surpassed Dark Side in pure number of sales and is still climbing up those charts.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

I had a job as a dj from '89 to '97 and every week we would get the newest Billboard magazine. I could have swore I saw it still on the charts at that time. I looked at your links, cheechako, but there was way too much info there for me to find the relevant stuff. Here is a cut and paste from something I found:

 The album stayed on the _Billboard_ 200 chart for 741 consecutive weeks, from 1973 to 1988, making it the longest continuously charting album in history.

I believe they are talking about the US charts. This is the source I used: http://classicrock.about.com/od/artistprofilesko/ig/pink-floyd-discography/dark_side_of_the_moon.htm

Cheech was right.


----------

